# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  Tecnificacion vs mano de obra

## EMNRE

Señores Usuarios buenas noches; 
Abro este tema ya que me gustaría compartir con ustedes mis inquietudes, conocer las suyas, compartir ideas y reflexiones desde ya muchas gracias... 
Nuestro país actualmente pasa por un momento excepcional en la economía, estamos empezando a vivir las consecuencias de la riqueza de nuestro querido Perú.
Existe un desarrollo dinámico en todos los sectores del país, Industria, Mineria, Textiles, Pesqueria, etc, lo que esta provocando cada vez mas la migración de la gente del campo a los grandes centros de desarrollo, relegando a la agricultura a una actividad tradicional a la que cada vez menos jóvenes quieren dedicarse sean por factores económicos o por un interés de conseguir una mejor oportunidad. 
Es por esto que cada vez existe menos disponibilidad de mano de obra calificada y con precios que hagan rentable la agricultura para los hombres del campo.
Estoy seguro que muchos de ustedes en todo el Perú lidian con el mismo problema, cada vez la mano de obra es mas escasa y cara. 
Creo señores de que es momento para empezar a cambiar y volvernos empresarios del campo, la mano de obra no va a ser mas barata ni mas efectiva , creo que lo que debemos hacer es tratar de ser mas eficientes en todos los procesos desde la preparación del terreno hasta la cosecha ha fin de hacer mas productivos nuestros esfuerzos, innovando en procesos, tecnificando los procesos, mecanizando nuestros cultivos, en conclusión buscar la mayor eficiencia y productividad de nuestros campos. 
Esta visión empresarial de la actividad del campo veo que también la comparten los señores que tuvieron la fabulosa idea de crear agroforum.pe una herramienta nueva, moderna y sobre todo muy Útil, con un gran potencial para los empresarios del campo.  
Permitanme agradecerles y espero sus comentarios y opiniones; 
GraciasTemas similares: Desarrollan innovador sistema que reduce costos de mano de obra y produce altas densidades en uva de exportación SISTEMA DE IRRIGACION PORTATIL , RIEGO TECNIFICADO PORTABLE , POR ASPERSION TRANSPORTABLE CON MOTOBOMBA ASPERSORES MANGUERAS TUBERIAS - DE SACAR Y PONER - AHORRA AGUA Y MANO  EN TU TERRENO AGRICOLA BOMBA DE IRRIGACION BOMBEO POR ASPERSION PARA RIEGO HASTA 60 MTS ALTURA IMPULSOR Y ESTRUCTURA DE FIERRO 9,5KW 13 HP ECONOMIZA AGUA Y MANO DE OBRA ( MEJOR AL RIEGO POR INUNDACION O POR SURCOS ) Artículo: Mujeres representan 42% de la mano de obra en el sector agrario, según Minag

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Creo señores de que es momento para empezar a cambiar y volvernos empresarios del campo, la mano de obra no va a ser mas barata ni mas efectiva , creo que lo que debemos hacer es tratar de ser mas eficientes en todos los procesos desde la preparación del terreno hasta la cosecha ha fin de hacer mas productivos nuestros esfuerzos, innovando en procesos, tecnificando los procesos, mecanizando nuestros cultivos, en conclusión buscar la mayor eficiencia y productividad de nuestros campos.

 Estimado EMNRE: 
Me parece que has planteado de manera precisa lo que se necesita para desarrollar nuestra agricultura, pues estamos entrando a una etapa de ajustes en este sector y va ser necesario poner todos nuestros esfuerzos para lograr mayor "EFICIENCIA" en todo los ámbitos del negocio, para poder seguir siendo competitivos ante el mercado. 
El problema está -como en casi todo el Perú- en la educación, ya que deben haber miles o millones de pequeños agricultores que ni siqiera entienden el concepto o siginificado de la palabra "eficiencia", que en términos agropecuarios ,se traduce en mayor calidad y mejores volúmenes, a un menor costo; cuidando el medio ambiente y siendo socialmente responsable -independientemente de si es un gran empresario o un pequeño agricultor-.    

> Esta visión empresarial de la actividad del campo veo que también la comparten los señores que tuvieron la fabulosa idea de crear agroforum.pe una herramienta nueva, moderna y sobre todo muy Útil, con un gran potencial para los empresarios del campo.  
> Permitanme agradecerles y espero sus comentarios y opiniones; 
> Gracias

 Sobre este comentario, decirte que somos promotores de la "eficiencia" en todos los niveles de la vida, pues sin ella, lo que hacemos es desperdiciar recursos valiosos que podrían haber sido destinados a mejorar la vida de los peruanos más pobres, así que como consejo, aprendamos a "NO desperdiciar", es decir; aprendamos a ser "EFICIENTES"... y es para ello que este foro puede servirles. 
Muchas gracias por el comentario, y te pido tu ayuda para empezar a enseñar a través de este medio, cómo ser más eficiente en casos específicos; ya que así estaremos contribuyendo con la educación en nuestro país, que en mi opinión es la principal causante de los problemas del Perú. 
Muchas gracias por tu participación... 
Saludos

----------


## Gonza

Estimados: 
La mano de obra v/s la mecanización o tecnificación un partido que definitivamente se esta dando en el Perú.  
En un prinicpio se piensa e la mecanización de ciertas labores para bajar los costos de mano de obra, los cuales en la medida que un país se va desarrollando y su agricultura creciendo y habriendose al mundo van subiendo vertiginosamente, lo cual es muy bueno y justo para todos los trabajadores agricolas. 
El paso siguiente será que a pesar de pagar más y más por un jornal, simplemente no tendremos personas que quieran trabajar en el campo, con todo lo que implica. 
De esta manera los hijos de los trabajadores agricolas ya no estaran dispuestos a trabajar en la cosecha o poda, sino que optaran por un trabajo en la ciudad, en un mall, vendiendo celulares o simplemente lavando carros en un estacionamiento de un centro comercial. 
Siguiendo esta evolución el tema es falta de mano de obra, es decir, una máquina, no va a suprantar mano de obra sino más bien reemplazar trabajadores que no estan dispuestos a trabajar en el campo. 
La tendencia es a mecanizar, por mi parte les comento que al introducir la tecnología de pulverización electrostática ESS al Perú, se logro desviar trabajadores agrícolas de la labor de "jarreo" (dipping) en uva de mesa con problema de fertilidad de yemas (Red globe, Cirmsom, Superior) a otras labores como deshoje, amarre, arreglo racimos, etc., ahora el jarreo gracias a la innovación tecnológica no se hace más, ahora ese arduo y duro trabajo lo hace una máquina con un operario, obteniendose un trabajo homogeneo, mejor resultado, más barato y EFICIENTE. 
Por eso es importante que los Gobiernos destinen presupuesto para innovación tecnológica. 
Este partido finalmente lo debe ganar la tecnología, la cual no suprantará al obrero agrícola, pero si permitirá ser más eficientes y efectivos. 
Hay muchos ejemplos de uso de tecnologías innovativas, cosecha de aceitunas, cosecha de berries, poda neumática, cosecha de pecanas, etc. 
Espero contribuir con este tema 
Saludos

----------

